# MAC Seminar with MAC Director Makeup Artistry Terry Barber



## i_luv_mac (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I got an invitation for this Selfridges London event on 22nd April 2009. Its £60 and redeemable against products. I think he shows you how to do the latest catwalk looks.

4.00pm - 5.00pm
or 
6.30pm - 7.30pm

Has anybody ever been to one of these? 

I've attached the invitation if anybody is interested.


----------



## Tainaeyez (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! I would love to participate in one of these MAC seminars. I didn't even know they exist. Do they have them in NYC?


----------



## i_luv_mac (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tainaeyez* 

 
_Wow! I would love to participate in one of these MAC seminars. I didn't even know they exist. Do they have them in NYC?_

 
You could call your nearest store and ask them or call the customer service number from the MAC US website. The website might list them under events?


----------



## TigerGrrl (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

I went to one of the MAC Tech Seminars in Glasgow last month and would definitely recommend it - it's a great girly afternoon and brilliant for trying out new products/brushes etc as well as getting lots of great tips from the MAs.

In Glasgow, there were 16 people attending in total. We watched two different eye demonstrations and then we got to recreate the looks on ourselves. 

Brilliant afternoon - if you have the chance, I'd definitely recommend going.

TG


----------



## amber_j (Apr 18, 2009)

I got this invite too and would really love to attend a session - how amazing would it be to watch Terry Barber create different looks! But the £60 price tag is a little too much for me as I've just come back from holiday. If anyone goes, please let us know what it was like. TIA


----------

